# Bear vs. Bull ..... Videos/Transcript inside



## The Mint Man (10 November 2006)

Thought I would post these up.
From Lateline Business, Ali Moore speaks with Gerard Minack (bear) from Morgan Stanley and the following night Shane Oliver (Bull) from AMP.

Video (windows media)
Gerard Minack http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200611/r114698_361692.asx 
Shane Oliver http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200611/r114897_362422.asx 

Text Transcript
Gerard Minack http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/business/items/200611/s1783428.htm 
Shane Oliver http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/business/items/200611/s1784297.htm 

Very interesting to see the two points of view.
who do you agree with?

Enjoy the videos.   
By the way If you have Real Player just go to the Transcript links and you will find a link to Real Player there. The video links I provided are for Broadband so if you want dial up Ditto what I just said about Real player.


----------

